# home built targets



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

Anyone made their own targets?

Im tired of trying to shoot an acurate 5 spot round on these dang bags i have, and cant find a decent price on some leaf cardboard.

Local shops around here use the spyderweb targets and i love em. I found the web page and can get replacement spyder covering for $12 a [email protected]"tall

figured i could modify my 4x6 cardboad target frame and build one of these anyone know how many layers spyderweb targets uses?


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

That's a very good question probably would have to ask Spyder for that one.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=761121


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

thats about what my back layer will look like. in front i will probably have 2 slide in spyderweb layers to keep the arrow straight and in the target, the bags im using when i shoot arrows sometimes fly out when i shoot more arrows.

Any shoot throughs on that target yet? im probably gonna fill mine with plastic grocery bags, but clothes are a good idea. thanks


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I build my target from 1" x48"x48" High Density Fiber Board
I cut them into 24" or 16" strips (target depth)

I just built this one
This is the 20 yd shot from my lower deck.









This is a close up of the target









This is what it looks like from inside my unfinished den (about 24 yds)
I just have to open the window to shoot (winter shooting)









I shoot ACE’s at 280+ and they penetrate no more than 8 to 10” on my 11 year old butts.
I buy this material from a wholesale supply house
It is called HDWF (High Density Wood Fiber)
It is actually a roofing insulation material
1” X 48” x 48” for $7.34 each
I t may come in 4x8 ?? I always get it 4x4
My 2 personal range targets have been in service for 11 years now and I haven’t had to restack, re-compress or anything. They are 24” deep.
I do spray them with insecticide every spring to keep the critters our.

Don’t worry about anybody walking past the window – I live on 10 country acres and just me and wifevilla. Any guest come to the front of the house, the back side is very secluded. Notice the hot tub – I don’t own a bathing suit if you catch my drift!

I spent a total of 95 bucks on the target material plus the stand
And like I said, my other two targets are over 11 years old so that's a lot of value for the dollar!


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

yea i saw that on another thread today, Good idea and ive already got the frame for the cardboard. gonna go get prices today


----------



## nahguav66 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Thanks...*

Gotta love this DIY section...... thanks for the inspiration guys!! I decided to keep the cost down ( under $50 ) by using free cardboard for the top and bottom sections which seems fine for catching random wild shots but lacks the stopping power and durability of the HDWF. Fun project and a great backstop that should last pretty much forever. Thanks again.


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

just dont nail the hot tub or w.e with the arrow hah


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

DimeTimeTom said:


> Anyone made their own targets?
> 
> Im tired of trying to shoot an acurate 5 spot round on these dang bags i have, and cant find a decent price on some leaf cardboard.
> 
> ...


Spyderweb uses 2 layers on their range targets but the portables they use just one. I bought one and I love it. I know how they are made now so I'll be building my own from now on.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks kydirtbag, ill probably build one too soon.

I still cant find any hdfb in my area :angry: i know its out there im just looking in all the wrong places. only thing i can fing close is asfault coated ukey:.


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Aim4gold said:


> I build my target from 1" x48"x48" High Density Fiber Board
> I cut them into 24" or 16" strips (target depth)
> 
> I just built this one
> ...




How does this hold up in the weather?


----------



## Yukonjack3d (May 6, 2008)

Can you use MDF instead of HDWF? You can get MDF in big sheets at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.


----------



## gixxerflier (Feb 12, 2005)

*Noooooooo*

MDF is not an acceptable alternative.


----------



## Yukonjack3d (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, I always thought it would be crazy to use MDF but "Medium Density" sounds better than "High Density":smile:. I guess I've never actually seen HDWF then. Does Lowe's carry HDWF or do you need to get it at a specialty building supply company?


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

kydirtbag said:


> Spyderweb uses 2 layers on their range targets but the portables they use just one. I bought one and I love it. I know how they are made now so I'll be building my own from now on.


What do you mean 2 layers?
They are using just the spiderweb covers over what?


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

Yukonjack3d said:


> Thanks, I always thought it would be crazy to use MDF but "Medium Density" sounds better than "High Density":smile:. I guess I've never actually seen HDWF then. Does Lowe's carry HDWF or do you need to get it at a specialty building supply company?


i checked lowes and home depot in my area they didnt have anything close, but im still looking.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

Aim4gold said:


> What do you mean 2 layers?
> They are using just the spiderweb covers over what?


2 spaced layers of the spyderweb material over a pretty standard backstop. 
the way i planned mine was 2 layers of spyderweb, 4 inches apart and another 4 inch space into my backstop. The backstop im going to make will be 6 inches deep and filled with old clothes and covered with carpet. 

The link above that slowhandstl put up is a good backstop it doesnt have to be fancy. the spyderweb keeps the arrow straight and secure once its shot in for better, less sloppy scoring.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

*Lowes had what we use*

My Club and I both use Celotex Sheathing board. It's a high density insulation board made from cellulose and wood fibers. 8.00 for a 4x8 sheet, we get 1/2" thickness. I have a 24x24x10 in my basement made with this and it works great.


----------



## Yukonjack3d (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for checking Big Tom. I also went to Home Depot and all they had was foam insulation sandwitched between aluminum foil. I don't think that's it. Wheredo you get the Celotex board or HDWF? I'm looking up specialty lumber companies.


----------



## Yukonjack3d (May 6, 2008)

I've found something good. Huebert makes a Fiberboard archery target but they don't ship it so you have to pick it up in Boonville, MO. I just talked to them and their 3'x4'x12" target is $82.50. They said this can be left uncovered and shot for many years. They use their regular fiberboard roof insulation, not their HD coated roof insulation fiberboard. ABC Supply company is one of their distributors so you could check to see if they have a store they supply near you for the Huebert fiberboard roof insulation sheets and you could make it yourself.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I posted about 6months ago my free DIY target. One day during my lunch I was on the highway and passed a liquor store and saw all cardboard boxes compressed and tied together. When I got back to the office called the liquor store and picked up a huge free target.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's mine. I absolutely love it! It was well worth the time it took to build!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7720964#post7720964


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Yukonjack3d said:


> Thanks for checking Big Tom. I also went to Home Depot and all they had was foam insulation sandwitched between aluminum foil. I don't think that's it. Wheredo you get the Celotex board or HDWF? I'm looking up specialty lumber companies.


Here is the company I have bought my HDWF from
http://www.midwaywholesale.com/pages/home_page/location_cat/topeka/location.xml


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

*Pics of my basement rig.....*

Here's my 24x24x12 rig on a stand. Works great for indoor practice...500grn arrow from my Apex7 (250fps) only penetrate about 5-7 inches...should last me a while. PM me for the materials list if you like it.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.utoronto.ca/hharcher/butt_building.html

link to plans of a fibre board target


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

does anybody have an idea where to get the foam that they make like the block and other foam targets?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

SticksandString said:


> does anybody have an idea where to get the foam that they make like the block and other foam targets?


Here you go! :thumb:

http://www.archerytargets.com/


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

I build mine out of used carpet. I cut 4'l X 12"w, then cut enough to stack those layer to a hieght of 4'. I then band them together and it last me a couple of years.


----------



## James Luke (Apr 29, 2007)

Need a post to see photo.


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

rpford53 said:


> I build mine out of used carpet. I cut 4'l X 12"w, then cut enough to stack those layer to a hieght of 4'. I then band them together and it last me a couple of years.


:thumbs_up

Carpet makes awesome stops for these press set-ups and I imagine if you talk to a local carpet place, you could probably rummage up some remnants free/super cheap. 

The club I used to shoot at used this and it was great and holds up forever. Its been several years, couple flights each end, so far so good!


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you guys using a glue between each layer of fiberboard?


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

You can also take some of that pink insulation board...cut it up... and stack it like you guys are doing. Not sure on the price since i had some laying around but it was worth it for me!


----------



## steyrsdad (Nov 30, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

57Loader said:


> Are you guys using a glue between each layer of fiberboard?


No glue
I used allthread rod for compression


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

were can you get the hdwf near macon and atlanta GA


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

DimeTimeTom said:


> thats about what my back layer will look like. in front i will probably have 2 slide in spyderweb layers to keep the arrow straight and in the target, the bags im using when i shoot arrows sometimes fly out when i shoot more arrows.
> 
> Any shoot throughs on that target yet? im probably gonna fill mine with plastic grocery bags, but clothes are a good idea. thanks


i put those plastic grocery bags in a burlap bag. you can't beleave how many bags you can get in a burlap bag. and they are harder to get the arrow out than you would think. if you have access to some cotton it is the best for stopping arrows.


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Grocery sacks.*

I bought a bag from "gklr" on here and stuffed it with grocery sacks. It works great. I would suggest putting card board around the bag to give it some shape then stuff it full. Depending on where you get the bags make sure that it is only the grocery sacks. I found alot of other kind of plastic bags(like trash bags or shipping shrink wrap) in mine and it will grip onto the arrow. I also pulled mine out of the little balls. I know clothes will work good also but I bring my target bag inside after shooting and this weighs alot less.


----------



## tactrat (Nov 8, 2008)

Aim4Gold, have you tried a broadhead in your target? If so, how'd it work?


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

I rolled up carpet, then stepped on it till it was flat and shot away at 10-30 yards. 

It ends up being about 15 layers thick. I just stacked it up against a tree in the back yard. Arrows only go a quarter of the way in and its easy to remove them.

One day I will build a proper target, but for now this gets me by. :smile:


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

tactrat said:


> Aim4Gold, have you tried a broadhead in your target? If so, how'd it work?


No - but I wouldn't try it, you wouldn't get it back out!


----------



## brt92 (Aug 20, 2006)

I built one that is stuffed with rags. It works great, arrows penetrate about 3 or 4 inches. After some time it has to be tighten up(repacked or restuffed). I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## brt92 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hopefully this will work.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

CARPET PAD.....works pretty good ..you can stack it like the pics here ..I remodel houses ...so, I get it free from time to time ...you can shoot broadheads in it with out damage to the head as well...


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

*carpet targets*

I just recently started an indoor range and I made our targets out of carpet, cut the pieces 4 feet long and 12 inches wide and compressed them by using all-thread. We have shot well over a thousand shots into them over the last couple of weeks and all the archers really like them a lot. They will last a long time. If you can get some free carpet scraps somewhere you will be in business.:smile:


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

bgriffin said:


> I just recently started an indoor range and I made our targets out of carpet, cut the pieces 4 feet long and 12 inches wide and compressed them by using all-thread. We have shot well over a thousand shots into them over the last couple of weeks and all the archers really like them a lot. They will last a long time. If you can get some free carpet scraps somewhere you will be in business.:smile:


Do you find that the carpet backing material to be hard on arrows. Seems to me that the backing would be very abrasive and act like sandpaper on the arrow shaft. Maybe not - just thinking??


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've built a few carpet and plastic bag/pallet wrap targets and you will find over time the carpet is abrasive enough to wear the carbon on your arrows.

In my case in 2 years of use and about 10,000 shots, for 12 arrows or about 800 shots each, the spine was weakened, down about .40, my ACE 570s now were between 580 and 620 give or take a few. I made a spine tester and compared them to new arrows to get to that. Soooo, just be aware and use the target occasionally...or just use carpet backstop for stray shots.

Good luck


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck yes carpet is abrasive. The reason most of the mills are in the southeast is because of the granite, which is what they use to fill the backing.


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

*My Cheapest Target*

I collect all the used carpet and washed them. I folded them up and stack to layers. I shot my 70lbs Iron mace with Radial X Weave and still able to see the labels on the arrow:thumbs_up


----------



## stoptherun51 (Nov 18, 2008)

there are some good ideas here for a new archer to try out. :teeth:


----------



## jcain556 (Nov 29, 2008)

Another design I found said you could use Flexi-Foam which is a taxidermy foam and mix it 2 to 1 within a mold to make a dense foam target.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

*carpet pad ?*

Is the carpet pad as abrasive as the carpet?


----------



## t_nipper_74 (Oct 22, 2008)

CounterPoint said:


> Is the carpet pad as abrasive as the carpet?


Carpet pad wouldn't be abrasive at all... but that stuff tears apart pretty easily when used. and I would imagine cutting it with a razor would be a doozy, especially when it is old and used. If one could possibly use a hot wire to cut it with like what is used to cut Styrofoam, then you could probably get pretty even cuts. I would also say that if you could get it compressed tight enough, it wouldn't tear out with field points. 

You may be onto something good here... update if you decide to build one.


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*gotta love tractor supply*

tractor supply foam blocks (gave it to us)
scrap lumber
two long all threads


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that styrofoam?


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*styrofoam*

yes, it is styrofoam from tractor supply. they get trailers packed with these blocks. I have some outside but it is dark and cold. I would guess they are about 16" wide and 24"deep the way we have them set up. We have them screwed together tight with the allthreads. My fat target arrows go about 6" deep, hunting arrows may go in 10". Pretty durable and the thing is so big you can shoot plenty of different spots. And no fear of arrow lossage at long range! Less than $20 in it.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

willrussellvill said:


> yes, it is styrofoam from tractor supply. They get trailers packed with these blocks. I have some outside but it is dark and cold. I would guess they are about 16" wide and 24"deep the way we have them set up. We have them screwed together tight with the allthreads. My fat target arrows go about 6" deep, hunting arrows may go in 10". Pretty durable and the thing is so big you can shoot plenty of different spots. And no fear of arrow lossage at long range! Less than $20 in it.


that is nice. I took 4 and used packing plasic from lows and wraped it. It work great but i think i like yours alot better and may work on my this winter


----------



## busty1er (Dec 11, 2008)

nahguav66 said:


> Gotta love this DIY section...... thanks for the inspiration guys!! I decided to keep the cost down ( under $50 ) by using free cardboard for the top and bottom sections which seems fine for catching random wild shots but lacks the stopping power and durability of the HDWF. Fun project and a great backstop that should last pretty much forever. Thanks again.


does the HDFB jack up your arrows seems like it would be rather hard? to bad they dont have tractor supply in az


----------



## albritton_99 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pulling the arrows out.*



busty1er said:


> does the HDFB jack up your arrows seems like it would be rather hard? to bad they dont have tractor supply in az


Is it difficult to remove the arrows? I have a cabelas compressed foam taget and it nearly takes two people to remove the arrows. Seems like they would stick in pretty good.


----------



## agdwr1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yukonjack3d said:


> Thanks for checking Big Tom. I also went to Home Depot and all they had was foam insulation sandwitched between aluminum foil. I don't think that's it. Wheredo you get the Celotex board or HDWF? I'm looking up specialty lumber companies.


You can buy Celotex fiberboard at Menards for about $8.50 for a 4x8 sheet.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

*Anybody know....*

I was looking in Menards today and found some material called Homasote, which is made from recycled and compressed newspaper. The product is mainly for building sound barriers. The website says that it is high density fiberboard, but it also says that it is held together with a glue. There aren't many stores in this area that carry high density fiberboard, so I wondered if anyone has tried this product for a target. The glue scares me a little, but it looks a lot like the fiberboard target material at our local range.


----------



## Teacherjer (Dec 16, 2008)

Any pictures of a carpet target?


----------



## agdwr1 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just built a smaller target made from the Celotex from menards going to test it out later and well get back later. Only just over $6 at Menards.


----------



## agdwr1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump!!


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

Helping a Brother In Law move. - Pain in the arse.

Finding out that an archer lived there before, and left his target in the basement. - Day is looking up.

Having Bro in law give you the target for helping him move,and being able to shoot 20yds. in your basement. - PRICELESS.


----------



## agdwr1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Any idea what its made of?


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

agdwr1 said:


> Any idea what its made of?


Yeah. It is made of the stuff that goes up on the outside of a house, the brown fiber board. It leaves a gluey residue on your arrow if you shoot a high speed bow, but that is no problem. The 3 rods that run up to the celing have a bolt system on them,so you can compact the boards. I will need to replace the target area with some high density foam, but I can't complain. The rest of the setup was free.


----------



## agdwr1 (Dec 3, 2008)

I finally got time to try out the target i made of Celotex fiberboard which is the same stuff used on the outside of houses or the roof. I just made a small one to test it out. I used plastic banding to compress them together. When compressed you couldnt remove the arrow. I released all the bands and just put weight on to of it. It does leave a gluey residue on it though. I think ill try to get the cubes from tsc.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever used this material?

It looks like it would compress well.


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

rpadgett2 said:


> Has anyone ever used this material?
> 
> It looks like it would compress well.


If thats the pink insulation board stuff then yes. Thats what I use all the time in my basement. You need it to be atleast 2-3 sheets think to stop most speeds. It tends to fall apart on the floor after about 500 shots but nutin a vaccume cant get up. Works good. Id either use that or shrink rap filled boxes. My .02 cents.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was thinking about laying it flat and compressing it with some all thread. Kinda like the other targets shown here. 

I'm going to do a 3' tall and 4' wide target for myself and my daughter.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

rpadgett2 said:


> I was thinking about laying it flat and compressing it with some all thread. Kinda like the other targets shown here.
> 
> I'm going to do a 3' tall and 4' wide target for myself and my daughter.


If you end up trying this material in a (layered) target I would be curious to hear of the results and your thoughts on it.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

My daughter and I built the target this weekend. I'll let you know how it works next week. I'm still waiting on a couple of bow parts to come in before I can shoot it. She is getting a bow for christmas, she just doesn't know it yet.:teeth:


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

how many 4x8 sheets is that?


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's five sheets. I'm right at 31" tall and 12" thick.

Next weekend we may put a roof on it and wire up a light so we can shoot after dark.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

rpadgett2 said:


> That's five sheets. I'm right at 31" tall and 12" thick.
> 
> Next weekend we may put a roof on it and wire up a light so we can shoot after dark.


Looking good, the only suggestion I would make is to add a shorter piece of the material, maybe 12 inches shorter than the rest and center it on top underneath the board. Leaving an equal amount of space where the coners of the top board isn't touching the edges of the material when not compressed. Then when compressed this will place the majority of the pressure toward the center where most of the shot placements will be, rather than having the pressure on the edges of the target.


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

*Here's mine....*

I have $20.00 invested in this bad mohammer!!! 

1 2x12" board $14.00

4 yds of burlap from the walmart fabric dept. $6.00

I cut the board to 36" long by 24" high and screwed it together. Then stappled two yards of burlap to each side of the wood box. I used a big cardboard box stuffed with old cloths for a back stop. I will upgrade the back stop with another 2x12 filled with cloth and covered with burlap. It works very well. The burlap Suspends the arrow while the back stop stops it...


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

7thSeal said:


> Looking good, the only suggestion I would make is to add a shorter piece of the material, maybe 12 inches shorter than the rest and center it on top underneath the board. Leaving an equal amount of space where the coners of the top board isn't touching the edges of the material when not compressed. Then when compressed this will place the majority of the pressure toward the center where most of the shot placements will be, rather than having the pressure on the edges of the target.


Good idea. I may have a piece big enough for that.


Thanks,
Ronnie


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

If not you could just use the top piece and cut it down to the desired length rather than buying more material.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

rpadgett2 said:


> My daughter and I built the target this weekend. I'll let you know how it works next week. I'm still waiting on a couple of bow parts to come in before I can shoot it. She is getting a bow for christmas, she just doesn't know it yet.:teeth:



how will this hold up against an accurate 3 and 5 spt round


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Just some blue DOW insulation board from the local lumberyard....

works great as a backstop....I try not to shoot into it on purpose too much. If I do want to shoot at it as a actual target face it works but I have to make sure I lube my arrow shafts or I get blue melted residue on them.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> how will this hold up against an accurate 3 and 5 spt round



I'll let you know soon. I just got all my bow parts in and I'll try it out and see how it holds up. If not I've got a good frame for some other type of material.


----------



## rpadgett2 (Nov 25, 2008)

After shooting some arrows into the target yesterday, I don't think that it will hold up. It's stopping the arrows fine even when shot in the same hole, but it's not healing at all. 

I'll keep shooting it and let you know how it does.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i have alredy built one and rigged mine up so that way i can get a few million 3 and 5 spot rounds

1 i built mine 4X5 with a block in the middle of it i put the 3 and 5 spot face on the block for practsing indoor and i put a 80 cm targer on it for outdoor it works grate

also to make the foam last longer put duct tape around it


----------



## ozbillb (Dec 27, 2008)

*cheap, easy, effective*




















Couple of cheap plastic zip up bags ($1.98)
Stuff them tight with old wool/ yarn, old cloth/ clothes with zippers & buttons removed (free, lieing around the house)
Wrap everything with glad wrap from one of the cheap dispensers pictured (~$5 for 5000m)








Attach whatever face you want over a bit of cardboard and wrap with more glad wrap

To refill open the top & stuff with more cloth. To change the face simply put another face & bit of cardboard over either side & wrap again with gladwrap.

Stops field points beautifully, 2 finger arrow removal, portable with the handles, well under $10.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Our carpet targets have held up real well for about 6 weeks now and we shoot 2 nights a week. We have about 15 shooters each night. We shoot the 5-spot targets and put plenty of arrows into them. As far as the backing hurting the arrows none of the guys that shoot have had any complaints at all. Most of us shoot the Easton Fatboys and I know we check our arrows regularly. Just what I have seen at our indoor range. The targets are 12" thick by 4' wide.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

*Here is mine*

Scrap 2x4s, Polycarbonate roof (left over from green house),rachet strap, misc. scrap wood, and a 8 year old Black Hole.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

you get the Bauhaus style award...Mies van der Rohe would be pleased...been to Chicago?

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

what is that target made of, it looks great.


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

High Density Fiber Board, Celox. I think they call it Built Rite around my area, its the stuff that goes on the outside of houses.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

so1ocam said:


> High Density Fiber Board, Celox. I think they call it Built Rite around my area, its the stuff that goes on the outside of houses.


Some of the stuff used on the outside of houses is impregnated with asphalt - you don't want that!! Be sure there is no asphalt!!!


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*I use rags, too*



brt92 said:


> I built one that is stuffed with rags. It works great, arrows penetrate about 3 or 4 inches. After some time it has to be tighten up(repacked or restuffed). I'll try to post a pic.


I've been using a cardboard box (probably about 3' x 3') overstuffed with rags for about 2 years. It works great. Four-sided shooting and super-easy 2-finger arrow removal. Every so often when a side gets all shot out, I open the box, fluff up the rags, and slip in another piece of cardboard.

The downside is it's cardboard and material, so I don't leave it out in the weather (though I might try wrapping it in roll of seran wrap!)

Field tips only, I've had to open the box to get broadheads out!
.


----------



## wams (Dec 29, 2008)

Do the arrows remove easily from the pink insulation,
and is there any residue on them?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

wams said:


> Do the arrows remove easily from the pink insulation,
> and is there any residue on them?


removeal is about as hard as a block target and yes it does leave resadue on he arrows
if u shoot at this target at close range it will tear apart verry ezy


----------



## davel583 (Sep 16, 2008)

I had a bag target. Shot the crap out of it. Bought a layered foam target from Bass Pro. Shot the crap out of that too. Both are junk.

I made a wood frame and screwed door mats to the front and back and filled it with the fabric that was in the bag target plus an old sleeping bag too. 

I will never buy another target again! it stops my 400g arrows from my 70# Elite and takes one finger to pull them out.


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

*shrink wrap target*

here is my garage,homemade shrink wrap target, took some old 2x6's and made a frame ,put plywood on the sides and the bottom,then i took some old carpet {that is stained from being outside:embara:},and i screwed it on the front and back,then i packed and stuffed it to the top with shrink wrap that you can get from behind alot of stores,, and there it is, pretty much for free, a target that will last for ever,when the carpet gets blown out ,ill change it{to better looking stuff},arrows dont even go 3 to 5 inches in at close range its amazing.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Aim4gold said:


> I build my target from 1" x48"x48" High Density Fiber Board
> I cut them into 24" or 16" strips (target depth)
> 
> I just built this one
> ...


Does the HDWF not hurt your arrows. Seems to me that stuff would damage your arrows.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

No damage - been shooting into this material for years


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

holly crap carpet works great stops arros like a charm


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> holly crap carpet works great stops arros like a charm


thats compressed with threaded rod right? and how is it pulling arrows?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i compresses it with rachet straps 
arrow removeal too ezy


----------



## fishcat (Jan 19, 2009)

*new to the board*

new to archery and new to this forum. so far the diy section is my favorite.
great tips!


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> i compresses it with rachet straps
> arrow removeal too ezy


thanks....


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> thanks....


ow yeah...
one more thing 
make sure the carpet is 1 ft deep and you compress it with 2 or 3 rachet straps


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> ow yeah...
> one more thing
> make sure the carpet is 1 ft deep and you compress it with 2 or 3 rachet straps


yea i was thinking a 3x3 by 2 ft deep. i'll be shooting a crossbow into also. i have a surplus of used carpeting and have been getting tired of buying and shooting thru targets that say they will last forever. not to mention the cost? so it's time to build it myself and i like the carpet idea. once again thanks....


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

I took an old blanket/quilt (with down or stuffing) and stuffed into a box. 5 yards back, 65 pounds only went in 6inches. Could als stuff into a gunny bag, twist it tight and tie it off.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

I built mine in roughly 4 hours, and it cost me the cost of the burlap on the front. I put carpet on the back, when the front wears out i will put carpet on the front as well. It measures 39" tall and 31" wide. i stuffed it with old pillows, blankets, and the stuffing from my last bag target i will ever purchase I love the wheels to wheel it into my garage when it starts to rain.


----------



## lattasoftball (Dec 23, 2008)

*homemade target*

Mine doesnt look as good as arrow slingers but it is on the same plan. mine is 4 x 4 and 12 inched deep. Man I have learned a lot here.


----------



## irondawg (Dec 22, 2008)

*targets*

i work at a furniture store and lots of large thick pieces of styrofoam everyday.that is what i make my targets out of real cheap freeee!


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*How many shots wil it take?*

How many shots will the HDWF layered target take? I like the look and the ease of the build for my shop but wonder if it will hold up to the traffic. Also how is it for pulling arrows (carbon) shot from the new hotrod bows they are making. If anyone hase any experience I would like to hear before I go hog wild and build a new system for my shop.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I only shoot a max of 60 lbs from a target bow.
Sometimes I have to use an arrow puller.
I have two targets that are 10 years old - I did take a couple of years off from shooting but they are in excellent shape.
My worst target damage comes from bugs (carpenter ants I think), so I spray it with bug juice a couple of times a year.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Aim4Gold,I've built the same targets like your's a few times useing layers of cardboard and a friend used what looks to be old shingles.I'll have to ask him sometime.Also I've made them from cardboard boxes[wrapped in shrinkwrap] and bags stuffed with plastic.Lots of good ideas here that I havent thought of too.:thumbs_upFor broadheads I use a Block target my buddy gave me for _*FREE*_...cant beat that.:wink:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

If I build one out of HDWF it has to be how thick ? You said the arrows go in 6-8" . Also how much does 1sheet of hdwf weigh. I've been using a target bag and it doesn't hold up to the number of shots I take in a week. It needs to be portable,flat and light enough to take with me in my rv.
My fierst though was to take a sheet and cut it into 24"x6" shees and stack them but I'm thinking  maybe 6" will be too thin. My bow is set at about 41 lbs.


----------



## nahguav66 (Apr 16, 2007)

Having made on of these targets myself. I'd say that while it is a nice target it's not gonna be much when it comes to portable. Mine is about 3 feet side to side, about 3 feet tall, with 9 inch wide strips...... and it is one heavy S.O.B. let me tell ya.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

ebonarcher said:


> If I build one out of HDWF it has to be how thick ? You said the arrows go in 6-8" . Also how much does 1sheet of hdwf weigh. I've been using a target bag and it doesn't hold up to the number of shots I take in a week. It needs to be portable,flat and light enough to take with me in my rv.
> My fierst though was to take a sheet and cut it into 24"x6" shees and stack them but I'm thinking maybe 6" will be too thin. My bow is set at about 41 lbs.


Heavy!!!
I have several, ranging from 24" deep to 12" deep. Thin, like you are talking about would require compression and tightening it more as time goes on. I have had to tighten my 12" from time to time, but my 24", that is 10+ years old and I have "never" had to tighten it up.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

All I can find around here is that stuff they make cabinets with.


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont got pics right now but I get the best home target. I found a printing factory that has bundles of the stuff that THE BLOCK targets are made of. They just put it all in the trash. So i got a bunch they got pieces 3ftx3ft or they for 3ft by 8ft pieces. These targets last forever and you can shooting anything into them. I have be shooting the same target for about 4 years now. soon as an arrows goes through I just tighten it down and its good for a couple more months. The best part is snow and rain dont hurt this target.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Does anyone know?*

Does anyone know where you can buy ethefoam at a reasonable price. I thought I would build one of the HDWF targets and face it with ethefoam to help keep the hotrod bows from driving in to far. But the only place I found the ethefoam was Stanely Hips and they want a fortune to ship to me.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

The actual idea I was thinking of was to take either 1 sheet of 4'x8' and have it cut down the center then sliced in 6" strips. then drill a pair of 1/2 or 3/8 inch holes at the ends 1 1/2 from the end and 3 inches from the front so I could pass a threaded rod through. put a 24" piece of 2x4 on top and bottom and bolt it all together. SO 1 4'x8' x1" makes 2'x16" and (3) 4'X4'X1" makes a 2'x2' target. but if 6" is going to be too thin for carbon flashnarrows at 40 lbs iI'm guessing I have to rethink it all...


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

*target*

Nice.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

i went to tractor supply today after reading this post and loaded my f150 up with like 35 of those blocks...do they hold up?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

jakedesnake048 said:


> i went to tractor supply today after reading this post and loaded my f150 up with like 35 of those blocks...do they hold up?


they dont hold up the greatest but at the price you got them for (assumeing free or cheap) you can beat it


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent ideas here , I need to get to building me something that looks better than the 4 straw bales I have placed out there now.

But the straw bales were cheap , think I paid $8 each and after a year I just had to replace one.


----------

